# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  دستيابي به رشته انتخاب شده در TExtBox

## vb.net2008

سلام
توي برنامه من يه Textbox‌هست و يك دكمه اي به نام B . من ميخوام وقتي كه كاربر متن مورد نظرش رو توي اين textbox‌وارد كرد و بخشي از متن رو انتخاب كرد با زدن دكمه B دو طرف متن انتخاب شده دو تگ
<b/> و <b> قرار بگيرند.مثلا: اگر كاربر كلمه "سلام خوبي"‌رو وارد كرد و بعد كلمه "خوبي" رو انتخاب كرد و دكمه B رو زد اين كلمه توي textbox با اين صورت ظاهر بشه
سلام <b/> خوبي <b>. 
تو رو خدا كمكم كنيد خيلي فوریه در ضمن نمي خوام از editor استفاده كنم

----------


## ali.akhbary

```
<script language=javascript>
function getSelText()
{
    var txt = '';
     if (window.getSelection)
    {
        txt = window.getSelection();
             }
    else if (document.getSelection)
    {
        txt = document.getSelection();
            }
    else if (document.selection)
    {
        txt = document.selection.createRange().text;
            }
    else return;
document.aform.selectedtext.value =  txt;
}
</script>
<input type="button" value="Get selection" onmousedown="getSelText()"> 
<form name=aform >
<textarea name="selectedtext" rows="5" cols="20"></textarea>
</form>
```

----------


## hoorfar

> ```
> <script language=javascript>
> function getSelText()
> {
>     var txt = '';
>      if (window.getSelection)
>     {
>         txt = window.getSelection();
>              }
> ...


این کد برای نمایش متن انتخاب شده در کل صفحه هستش
با این کد اگر کاربر یه متن بیرون textbox رو هم انتخاب کنه متن نمایش داده می شه

----------


## eAmin

سلام.

این یک نمونه:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...ith-javascript
function ShowSelection()
{
  var textComponent = document.getElementById('Editor');
  var selectedText;
  // IE version
  if (document.selection != undefined)
  {
    textComponent.focus();
    var sel = document.selection.createRange();
    selectedText = sel.text;
  }
  // Mozilla version
  else if (textComponent.selectionStart != undefined)
  {
    var startPos = textComponent.selectionStart;
    var endPos = textComponent.selectionEnd;
    selectedText = textComponent.value.substring(startPos, endPos)
  }
  alert("You selected: " + selectedText);
}

document.onkeydown = function (e) { ShowSelection(); }

این هم یک منبع خوب برای یادگیری:
http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/range_intro.html

موفق باشید.

----------


## vb.net2008

از همتون ممنونم كه به سؤالم پاسخ داديد

----------

